# Espera, espera, que la historia de la gordas se vuelve aun mas truculenta.



## Impactrueno (31 Jul 2022)

¡¡¡Putos rojos!!!, no son personas, son bestias.



Papa_Frita dijo:


> Creo que, citado así, las implicaciones del tweet de la modelo no se entienden. De hecho es una respuesta al tweet del Instituto de las mujeres diciendo que se van a poner en contacto con las modelos. Vamos que, al parecer, lo iban a hacer, pero no hoy, mañana:
> 
> 
> 
> Por otra parte, a los derechos de imagen de las modelos se van a añadir los derechos de autor de los fotógrafos:


----------



## belenus (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## estrujillo (31 Jul 2022)

Impactrueno dijo:


> ¡¡¡Putos rojos!!!, no son personas, son bestias.



Bueno. En este caso solo idiotas. Pero a lo bestia.


----------



## Diablo (31 Jul 2022)

El ministerio de los horrores.


----------



## Gian Gastone (31 Jul 2022)

el olor a mierda llega hasta las filipinas.








Spanish gov’t wants all body types on beach


MADRID — Spain’s government is seeking to dump the “summer body” myth by welcoming all those who are overweight, have had breast surgery, or simply don’t feel they have the perfect




newsinfo.inquirer.net


----------



## ULTRAPACO (31 Jul 2022)

Y aquí NADIE DIMITE


----------



## Kbkubito (31 Jul 2022)

belenus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1141768



Jjajajajajjajajajaja!!!!! Que va,pobrecita,es por el color de pelo nena.


----------



## César Borgia (31 Jul 2022)

Y la fotógrafa de la mastectomía me parece que las denunciara, esas fotos son profesionales y tienen Copyright.


----------



## El_Dioni (31 Jul 2022)

xD Yo me imaginaba que habrian cogido una con las 2 tetas y le habian quitado una pero son mas enrebesados aun


----------



## Kbkubito (31 Jul 2022)

Impactrueno dijo:


> ¡¡¡Putos rojos!!!, no son personas, son bestias.



Que putos máquinas colega. TODO lo que tocan lo convierten en MIERDA joder,y están en el gobierno.


----------



## Impactrueno (31 Jul 2022)

estrujillo dijo:


> Bueno. En este caso solo idiotas. Pero a lo bestia.



Que va. Tu codigo moral y etico te impediria aprovecharte de un deficiente mental, por ejemplo. Estos seres se aprovecharian del deficiente, justificarian que lo hacen por su bien y encima te acusarian a ti de ser mala persona.

Sus cabezas funcionan con una malicia intrinsica que es dificil de entender para cualquier persona normal y por eso se les justifica como idiotas o enfermos. Pero ni es idiotez, ni es enfermdad; es la maldad personificada.


----------



## Ming I (31 Jul 2022)

Lo unico que tenian que hacer las putas inutiles del ministerio de igualdad, era trincar la pasta que los remeros les regalan, mandar hacer cuatro cartelitos con chorradas feminazis y salir de vez en cuando en la tele diciendo que las mujeres están muy oprimidas y los hombres son muy malos. Un robo facil y muy lucrativo, hasta el idiota mas idiota de España podria hacerlo. Y ni eso saben hacer, primero la fotito de Nueva York cuando la gasolina estaba por las nubes y ahora el cartel de las gordas robadas. Solo tenian que hacer eso, solo.


----------



## SBrixton (31 Jul 2022)

Alguien puede poner los originales que ha inspirado el famoso photoshop, para hacernos uaa idea de verdad?


----------



## Wojakmanuel (31 Jul 2022)

Si no nos costase 500 millones al año sería hasta gracioso.









Igualdad. 15/10/2021. El presupuesto de Igualdad para 2022 aumenta un 14,4% superando por primera vez los 500 millones de euros [Comunicación/Notas de prensa]


viernes, 15 de octubre de 2021. Se reafirma el compromiso en la lucha contra todas las violencias machistas destinando un total de 285 millones de euros, un 54% del total del presupuesto.




www.igualdad.gob.es


----------



## Rojelio Medio (31 Jul 2022)

Obviamente, si llevas protesis o si te faltan los pechos, no podeis ocupar espacios publicos sin estar bien tapadas, tapados, tapades.


----------



## Papa_Frita (31 Jul 2022)

Impactrueno dijo:


> ¡¡¡Putos rojos!!!, no son personas, son bestias.



Creo que, citado así, las implicaciones del tweet de la modelo no se entienden. De hecho es una respuesta al tweet del Instituto de las mujeres diciendo que se van a poner en contacto con las modelos. Vamos que, al parecer, lo iban a hacer, pero no hoy, mañana:



Por otra parte, a los derechos de imagen de las modelos se van a añadir los derechos de autor de los fotógrafos:


----------



## Javier.Finance (31 Jul 2022)

Y si les trolearon a propósito porque sabían que les daban 4K cuando ellos se quedan el resto?
O los redactores del país de la contrata lo hicieron a propósito para luego hacer noticia sobre ello y vitalizar el artículo?
Son suposiciones solo, algo es raro


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (31 Jul 2022)

belenus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1141768
> Ver archivo adjunto 1141798
> Ver archivo adjunto 1141799



Jajajaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rojelio Medio (31 Jul 2022)

Falta añadir la señora de la izquierda, y sin olvidarse de la tipografia robada. El paisaje ya es mas dificil de localizar...


----------



## CBDC (31 Jul 2022)

Wojakmanuel dijo:


> Si no nos costase 500 millones al año sería hasta gracioso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y ahora tendremos que pagar las multas por infracción de copyright. Y por lo que se está viendo hasta por discriminación y delito de odio, como la de la pierna amputada y ésta.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (31 Jul 2022)

belenus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1141768
> Ver archivo adjunto 1141798
> Ver archivo adjunto 1141799



Menos mal, no estoy tan desesperado.


----------



## Impactrueno (31 Jul 2022)

Rojelio Medio dijo:


> Falta añadir la señora de la izquierda, y sin olvidarse de la tipografia robada. El paisaje ya es mas dificil de localizar...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1141804



La señora de la izquierda es la que ahora ha salido a palestra diciendo que ella no tiene ningun pecho y le han inventado uno.


----------



## César Borgia (31 Jul 2022)

Que manera de hacer el ridículo y de crear problemas donde no los hay.


----------



## Rojelio Medio (31 Jul 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> Por otra parte, a los derechos de imagen de las modelos se van a añadir los derechos de autor de los fotógrafos:



La fotografa esa es una choriza espabilada que esta a ver si consigue algo. A esa no le han robado nada.


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (31 Jul 2022)

Rojelio Medio dijo:


> Falta añadir la señora de la izquierda, y sin olvidarse de la tipografia robada. El paisaje ya es mas dificil de localizar...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1141804



No creo que puedan denunciar mucho... Ya se han leido los terminos de instagram?


----------



## Komanche O_o (31 Jul 2022)

Es un milagro de la cajera médica, la regeneración de las piernas y las tetas.

MILAGRO MILAGROOO.

Irene, ponme otra polla más a mí


----------



## Rojelio Medio (31 Jul 2022)

Ezekyle Abaddon dijo:


> No creo que puedan denunciar mucho... Ya se han leido los terminos de instagram?



La que tampoco se lo ha leido a sido la que realizo el paint, que no sabia que la tipografia habia que pagarla 
No conozco los terminos, pero he visto muchas veces a los becarios de los medios de desinformacion pedir permiso en los compentarios de las fotos para usarlos en su medio, supongo que los abogados sabran el motivo de pedir permiso y no cogerlo sin permiso, aunque esten en facebook.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (31 Jul 2022)

Deja algo en manos de empoderaditas y el resultado es el esperpento más absoluto. Y cuanto más empoderaditas creen estar, más espantoso es el ridículo que hacen.


----------



## LetalFantasy (31 Jul 2022)

Ezekyle Abaddon dijo:


> No creo que puedan denunciar mucho... Ya se han leido los terminos de instagram?



Los términos de Instagram dicen que cedes los derechos a Instagram, no al primero que llegue que te chopee y use tu foto para hacer una campaña publicitaria, gubernamental o para ponerla en un paquete de patatas fritas. A ver si te enteras mejor, lumbreras.


----------



## Pajarotto (31 Jul 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Y aquí NADIE DIMITE



En españa Dimitir es un nombre ruso.


----------



## Panko21 (31 Jul 2022)

En serio lo del cartel este es una locura, tiene que ser hecho de manera intencionada y que así la larguen del ministerio o yo que se.


----------



## kdjdw (31 Jul 2022)

Rojelio Medio dijo:


> Falta añadir la señora de la izquierda, y sin olvidarse de la tipografia robada. El paisaje ya es mas dificil de localizar...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1141804



Para localizar el paisaje tienes que usar la app que elimina a la gente y luego buscarlo en Instagram porque todo lo ha robado de ahí


----------



## Gotthard (31 Jul 2022)

Impactrueno dijo:


> Que va. Tu codigo moral y etico te impediria aprovecharte de un deficiente mental, por ejemplo. Estos seres se aprovecharian del deficiente, justificarian que lo hacen por su bien y encima te acusarian a ti de ser mala persona.
> 
> Sus cabezas funcionan con una malicia intrinsica que es dificil de entender para cualquier persona normal y por eso se les justifica como idiotas o enfermos. Pero ni es idiotez, ni es enfermdad; es la maldad personificada.



Son todos unos psicopatas integrados de manual... no se que esperais de ellos sino daños y sufrimiento.


----------



## Papa_Frita (31 Jul 2022)

Rojelio Medio dijo:


> La fotografa esa es una choriza espabilada que esta a ver si consigue algo. A esa no le han robado nada.



Le han robado la foto (del cuello para abajo). 
Si no recuerdo mal, en uno de sus mensajes, la modelo negra decía que lo que ha pasado era una prueba de que las mujeres negras no eran dueñas de su cuerpo. Han olido sangre y aquí el que no corre vuela.


----------



## Sardónica (31 Jul 2022)

Impactrueno dijo:


> ¡¡¡Putos rojos!!!, no son personas, son bestias.




LOS PIRADAS DE IGUALDAD PONIENDO EN SUPREMO RÍDICULO A ESPAÑA EN TODO EL MUNDO.


----------



## aretai (31 Jul 2022)

¡Qué cosas! te haces un viaje vía Falcon y luego pillas modelos usanas a las que aplicas fórmulas de creación a lo Frankenstein (mutilas, añades, pegas, cortas...) en una acción de concienciación sobre aceptación corporal.

ES TAN BURDO QUE INDUDABLEMENTE ES A POSTA

Menos mal que la ministra siempre está ahí para darnos su opinión (si el PSOE la deja -la mano terf es muy larga-)


----------



## Tiresias (31 Jul 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Son todos unos psicopatas integrados de manual... no se que esperais de ellos sino daños y sufrimiento.



La mayoría de los españoles tiene síndrome de Estocolmo con los socialistos.


----------



## sirpask (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (31 Jul 2022)

Panko21 dijo:


> En serio lo del cartel este es una locura, tiene que ser hecho de manera intencionada y que así la larguen del ministerio o yo que se.



Podría ser parte del teatro. Ahora mismo el 99% de España está descargando su ira contra un equipo que podría haber sido contratado para esto mismo, para despistar mientras la apisonadora sigue su camino.
Es soló una idea dentro de las pocas opciones que explican la actuación, o son unas marionetas malvadas o o unos malvados sucnors.


----------



## Guaguei (31 Jul 2022)

bueno pues ya se han localizado a todas o se han enterado las que faltaban, a remar que hay que pagarlas, que los 80.000 desaparecidos son de ida y no de vuelta


----------



## Rojelio Medio (31 Jul 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> Le han robado la foto (del cuello para abajo).
> Si no recuerdo mal, en uno de sus mensajes, la modelo negra decía que lo que ha pasado era una prueba de que las mujeres negras no eran dueñas de su cuerpo. Han olido sangre y aquí el que no corre vuela.



No le han robado ninguna a esa fotografa. Esa fotografa tiene una galeria con fotos de mujeres sin pechos y ya se cree la dueña de cualquier foto del mundo donde aparezca una mujer sin pecho. Y esta reclamando a ver si le dan algo.


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (31 Jul 2022)

Rojelio Medio dijo:


> Obviamente, si llevas protesis o si te faltan los pechos, no podeis ocupar espacios publicos sin estar bien tapadas, tapados, tapades.



De los 84000€ no dicen nada


----------



## Playero (31 Jul 2022)

Vivo en Reino Unido y es bochornoso esto. Y todavía no se han enterado del tema del dinero.


----------



## inteño (31 Jul 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Y aquí NADIE DIMITE



Es que están de vacaciones. Ya se sabe: agosto inhábil, y que no son la derecha.


----------



## Shy (31 Jul 2022)

Recuerdo que una vez oí a la cretina de la Montere decir que quería internacionalizar no se qué mierda.

Pues hala, misión cumplida. Internacionalizao.


----------



## Alexrc (31 Jul 2022)

belenus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1141768
> Ver archivo adjunto 1141798
> Ver archivo adjunto 1141799



Menudas faltas de ortografía tiene


----------



## ueee3 (31 Jul 2022)

Es tan brutal, tan "completo", que tiene que haber sido hecho a posta. Pensadlo.


----------



## Bien boa (31 Jul 2022)

Ja, ja, ja va a acabar saliendo en el NYT.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (31 Jul 2022)

Ya han quitado el tweet 


Han reaccionado rápido 

Más que la KGB


----------



## Papa_Frita (31 Jul 2022)

Rojelio Medio dijo:


> No le han robado ninguna a esa fotografa. Esa fotografa tiene una galeria con fotos de mujeres sin pechos y ya se cree la dueña de cualquier foto del mundo donde aparezca una mujer sin pecho. Y esta reclamando a ver si le dan algo.



Esa fotografa ha fotografiado a la de la cara y tiene fotos cuyo cuerpo y pose son bastante parecidos a los de la que aparece en el cartel:





Que luego será o no será pero no creo que se quede sin su parte del pastel.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (31 Jul 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Y aquí NADIE DIMITE



y aquí nadie fusila


----------



## Santolin (31 Jul 2022)

Trankis se les pagará con dinero publico


----------



## Rojelio Medio (31 Jul 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> Esa fotografa ha fotografiado a la de la cara y tiene fotos cuyo cuerpo y pose son bastante parecidos a los de la que aparece en el cartel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








No se rick...


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (31 Jul 2022)

Rojelio Medio dijo:


> La que tampoco se lo ha leido a sido la que realizo el paint, que no sabia que la tipografia habia que pagarla
> No conozco los terminos, pero he visto muchas veces a los becarios de los medios de desinformacion pedir permiso en los compentarios de las fotos para usarlos en su medio, supongo que los abogados sabran el motivo de pedir permiso y no cogerlo sin permiso, aunque esten en facebook.



Basicamente la imagen que posteas es de la red social no tuya.


----------



## tomac (31 Jul 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Ya han quitado el tweet
> 
> 
> Han reaccionado rápido
> ...



Que tweet?


----------



## porromtrumpero (31 Jul 2022)

jajajajajajaa esto es la leche, vaya la de psicopatas hay en este puto desgobierno


----------



## INE (31 Jul 2022)

Gordas, tullidas, amputadas, estos son los ideales de este gobierno decadente, feísta y corrupto.


----------



## estupeharto (31 Jul 2022)

Más allá del asco de escoria infrahumana, el problema es la borregada que traga con todo y no se cuestiona nada. 
Tenemos un sistema montado que nos destruye hoy más que ayer pero menos que mañana y la peña haciendo palmas y restando importancia a todo.
Emosido engañado pero bien.


----------



## César Borgia (31 Jul 2022)

La directora de el instituto de la mujer es una tal Antonia Morillas, licenciada en comunicación audiovisual...................esas sabían lo que estaban haciendo , no me jodas.





__





María Antonia Morillas González







transparencia.gob.es


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (31 Jul 2022)

INE dijo:


> Gordas, tullidas, amputadas, estos son los ideales de este gobierno decadente, feísta y corrupto.



Nop, esos son los ideales para el pueblo. La élite está a otro nivel:


----------



## Conde Duckula (31 Jul 2022)

Rojelio Medio dijo:


> La que tampoco se lo ha leido a sido la que realizo el paint, que no sabia que la tipografia habia que pagarla
> No conozco los terminos, pero he visto muchas veces a los becarios de los medios de desinformacion pedir permiso en los compentarios de las fotos para usarlos en su medio, supongo que los abogados sabran el motivo de pedir permiso y no cogerlo sin permiso, aunque esten en facebook.



Es verdad que le cedes parte de los derechos de lo que subes a Facebook, pero solo a ellos. Si luego tú citas o haces un fotoshop y lo dejas ahí dentro no pasa nada, más que como mucho alguien proteste y te echen. Pero si lo sacas fuera la cosa se convierte en un asunto diferente.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (31 Jul 2022)

tomac dijo:


> Que tweet?



Me salía retirado 

Ahora no

Misterio


----------



## LordEntrophy (31 Jul 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Que manera de hacer el ridículo y de crear problemas donde no los hay.



¿Pero esas dos están así explicando algo sobre una campaña publicitaria oficial del gobierno? (Ya al margen de la porquería de campaña y de "problema" que se trata).

Madre mía, si parecen adolescentes grabando con el móvil para su Facebook o cosa similar (y, para colmo, grabando en vertical con el móvil  ).

La menestra con el baile de San Vito asintiendo la primera mitad a lo que dice la otra.


----------



## GonX (31 Jul 2022)

Javier.Finance dijo:


> Y si les trolearon a propósito porque sabían que les daban 4K cuando ellos se quedan el resto?
> O los redactores del país de la contrata lo hicieron a propósito para luego hacer noticia sobre ello y vitalizar el artículo?
> Son suposiciones solo, algo es raro



En ese caso quedaria mas o menos justificado.. pero el daño moral de las damnificadas es un tema algo delicado.


----------



## Akira. (31 Jul 2022)

La gente de fuera barriéndonos la casa.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (31 Jul 2022)

Es un concurso de victimismo a ver quién pilla la indemnización más suculenta. 

Qué asco de época vivimos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (31 Jul 2022)

ignoro hilo


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (31 Jul 2022)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Que putos máquinas colega. TODO lo que tocan lo convierten en MIERDA joder,y están en el gobierno.



Sí pero como lo paga el remero...


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (31 Jul 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> Le han robado la foto (del cuello para abajo).
> Si no recuerdo mal, en uno de sus mensajes, la modelo negra decía que lo que ha pasado era una prueba de que las mujeres negras no eran dueñas de su cuerpo. Han olido sangre y aquí el que no corre vuela.



Ni siquiera parece negra en la foto photoshopeada, parece la típica blanca que se ha ido a los rayos uva.


----------



## McFly (31 Jul 2022)

Javier.Finance dijo:


> Y si les trolearon a propósito porque sabían que les daban 4K cuando ellos se quedan el resto?
> O los redactores del país de la contrata lo hicieron a propósito para luego hacer noticia sobre ello y vitalizar el artículo?
> Son suposiciones solo, algo es raro



Está todo amañado. Se van a ventilar a la cajera


----------



## Antiglobalismo (31 Jul 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> La directora de el instituto de la mujer es una tal Antonia Morillas, licenciada en comunicación audiovisual...................esas sabían lo que estaban haciendo , no me jodas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiene un currículum espectacular, acojonante chiiissssspeante.


----------



## LetalFantasy (31 Jul 2022)

Me he enganchao al culebrón este


----------



## César Borgia (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## thanos2 (31 Jul 2022)

Impactrueno dijo:


> ¡¡¡Putos rojos!!!, no son personas, son bestias.



Que le habían puesto una cabeza a un cuerpo ajeno era evidente.

@SOY es un máquina en temas gráficos y tiene que haber estado vomitando desde que salió este Paint3D


----------



## tarrito (31 Jul 2022)

me has ahorrado las galletitas de la merienda   

eso sí!, el café no lo perdono


----------



## Loco_Ivan (31 Jul 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Y la fotógrafa de la mastectomía me parece que las denunciara, esas fotos son profesionales y tienen Copyright.



Solo un inciso, todas las imágenes tienen autor, otra cosa es que nos hayamos acostumbrado a usar las imágenes sin permiso, e incluso reirle las gracias a los medios cuando usan material de las redes sociales, pero siguen teniendo autor y no pueden usarse sin su permiso, sea profesional o no. 

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (31 Jul 2022)

Alexrc dijo:


> Menudas faltas de ortografía tiene



Parece que eviten escribir la V de varón o algo.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (31 Jul 2022)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> Esa fotografa ha fotografiado a la de la cara y tiene fotos cuyo cuerpo y pose son bastante parecidos a los de la que aparece en el cartel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





HES HARTE


----------



## thanos2 (31 Jul 2022)

Es maravilloso, porque a nivel internacional están viendo que el gobierno de España se dedica a dos cosas fundamentalmente: a robar y a mentir. 
Y como ejemplo máximo el Ministerio de Igualdad.


----------



## Cremilo (31 Jul 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Es tan brutal, tan "completo", que tiene que haber sido hecho a posta. Pensadlo.




Disiento. Es tan brutal que si lo hubieran hecho aposta no les habría salido tan bien.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (31 Jul 2022)

belenus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1141768
> Ver archivo adjunto 1141798
> Ver archivo adjunto 1141799



Yo la rechazo por escribir "obulo" y "ebitalo".


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (31 Jul 2022)

EVOLUCIÓN DE LA DEMOCRACIA EN ESPAÑA

La democracia, en este país, comenzó con ¡¡¡EL PRIMER ENGAÑO MASIVO REALIZADO SOBRE LA POBLACIÓN CIVIL!!!...Lo que derivó en
*¡¡¡UN GOBIERNO PARA IDIOTAS!!!*

Los distintos "POLÍTICOS IMPUESTOS POR PODERES EXTRANJEROS" provocaron la aparición de
*¡¡¡LOS GOBIERNOS DE CAFRES!!!*

La degradación paulatina derivada de la "ENDOGAMIA PARTITOCRÁTICA" junto con el "ABORREGAMIENTO CIVIL CONSEGUIDO POR LOS CAFRES" conduce al actual
*¡¡¡GOBIERNO DE ENFERMOS!!!*

Y son estos psicopatas, con sus métodos y políticas los que nos llevarán, junto con la apatía e imbecilidad ciudadana a que suframos, en no muy lejano momento
*¡¡¡UN GOBIERNO SATÁNICO!!!*


----------



## Antiparticula (31 Jul 2022)

Me voy poner en modo conspiranoico.

Alguien de los que ha hecho la campaña ha sido quien ha dado el "queo" a las "modelos".


----------



## zirick (31 Jul 2022)

Daños colaterales. Sin piedad


----------



## Gonzalor (31 Jul 2022)

Van a llover las demandas, ¿y a que no sabéis a quién les tocará pagarlas?


----------



## Lobo macho (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## The Cake is a Lie (31 Jul 2022)

Irene Montero tiene tantos muertos en el armario, que esta prevaricacion es anecdotica dentro de su carrera de concubina corrupta y criminal, lo unico que en esta gloriosa ocasion se van a enterar hasta en el extrangero.


----------



## Visilleras (31 Jul 2022)

Esto me huele a cortina de humo gigantesca para tapar todos los nuevos decretos de decrecimiento que se aprueban mañana


----------



## mullban (31 Jul 2022)

Wojakmanuel dijo:


> Si no nos costase 500 millones al año sería hasta gracioso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



500 millones dice… actualízate que la cosa ahora ya anda por los cinco dígitos. Si, lo he puesto bien, CINCO.

Edito ilustrando:









Irene Montero aprueba un gasto de 20.319 millones para un Plan Estratégico de Igualdad


Ministerio de Igualdad, dirigido por Irene Montero, crea un Plan de Igualdad para atender a las demandas del feminismo en políticas públicas.




www.elindependiente.com


----------



## Alexrc (31 Jul 2022)

sálvese quien pueda dijo:


> Parece que eviten escribir la V de varón o algo.



Pues será eso
Están tan taradas


----------



## BudSpencer (31 Jul 2022)

Los rojos siempre se han dedicado a robar  Ninguna sorpresa para los foreros de burbuja.info.


----------



## Jotagb (31 Jul 2022)

Que verguenza de gobierno por dios, ya estamos al nivel de cualquier país bananero.


----------



## Furymundo (31 Jul 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Y la fotógrafa de la mastectomía me parece que las denunciara, esas fotos son profesionales y tienen Copyright.



y ya sabes quien va a pagar la denuncia verdad ?


----------



## Tercios (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## HaSTaTvS (31 Jul 2022)

Que los árboles no os impidan ver el bosque. Esta puta demigrancia no es más que una puta cortina de humo para ocultar lo que nos viene encima. Lo mejor de todo es que está sirviendo para crear enfrentamiento en el seno de todos los movimientos inclusives de mierda. 

El PSOE lleva usando a sus alides podemites como tontos útiles bastante tiempo, aunque esto se ha incrementado desde todo el follón de la Irena Montera y su visita con el Falcon a Nueva York.


----------



## Dj Puesto (31 Jul 2022)

ojito que en UK y los países anglos este tipo de cosas se saldan con demandas de muchos ceros, el responsable civil subsidiario debería de ser el estado español porque el chiringuito paco que ha hecho esta campaña será una SL constituida hace 2 meses solo para esta basura. Así que tocará pagar del bolsillo de todos las indemnizaciones, no tienen vergüenza


----------



## empepinado (31 Jul 2022)

Putas charos feminazis, ascoooooo


----------



## malibux (31 Jul 2022)

sálvese quien pueda dijo:


> Es un concurso de victimismo a ver quién pilla la indemnización más suculenta.
> 
> Qué asco de época vivimos.



Es la época de las VÍCTIMAS, no de los HÉROES.


----------



## Joaquim (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## Joaquim (31 Jul 2022)

malibux dijo:


> Es la época de las VÍCTIMAS, no de los HÉROES.



La Moral de Esclavos que llevó al derrumbamiento del Imperio Romano, en contraposición a la Moral de Señores que lo construyo.


----------



## Gerión (31 Jul 2022)

Esto empieza a ser una campaña derogatoria contra España donde meten el hocico los de siempre, empezando por la prensa anglosajona, que no desaprovecha oportunidad. No hay que darles munición.


----------



## Gonzalor (31 Jul 2022)

Gerión dijo:


> Esto empieza a ser una campaña derogatoria contra España donde meten el hocico los de siempre, empezando por la prensa anglosajona, que no desaprovecha oportunidad. No hay que darles munición.



No hay que darles argumentos, y con los subnormales que tenemos en el gobierno es un no parar.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (31 Jul 2022)

Que teatro colega, crear un problema de donde no hay para manipular a la poblacion e implementar su ideologia. Las gordas defienden su gordura porque no se acomplejan, mientras se hacen las fotos con 100 pavos en maquillaje en la cara.


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (31 Jul 2022)

Al final los 20.000 millones no le van dar para indemnizaciones ...


----------



## Gerión (31 Jul 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> No hay que darles argumentos, y con los subnormales que tenemos en el gobierno es un no parar.



Sin duda, aunque ahora el error lo pagamos todos. A ojos del anglosajón alguien ha hecho algo mal por ser español, no por ser progresista (de hecho, las indignadísimas modelos y fotógrafas son aún más radicales).

La jauría de Twitter que anda por ahí comunicándose en inglés y señalando al gobierno de su propio país tiene un fondo traidor que recuerda a la célebre "hazaña" del Capitán Asteriscos acudiendo al Financial Times para denunciar los trucos contables de la España de la crisis.

Como alguno decía, son _nuestros_ hijos de puta (o en este caso, nuestras), y los trapos se deben lavar en casa.


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (31 Jul 2022)

Sánchez: “España está y estará al lado de Serbia en el contencioso de Kosovo”


El presidente inicia en Belgrado una gira por los Balcanes para preparar la presidencia española de la UE




elpais.com


----------



## Jevitronka (31 Jul 2022)

Creo que solo falta la del pelo de colores


----------



## César Borgia (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## Culozilla (31 Jul 2022)

TodEs lEs cuerpEs son válidos… siempre que sean de mujer y no demasiado tullidos.

Yo veo ladrones, hipócritas, manipuladores y mala gente.


----------



## Max Kraven (31 Jul 2022)

belenus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1141768
> Ver archivo adjunto 1141798
> Ver archivo adjunto 1141799



JODER QUÉ SUSTOS!, LA PRIMERA ESTÁ EN LA FORTALEZA DE MORDOR Y TODO...


----------



## Gigatrón (31 Jul 2022)

Yo, como dicen otros foreros, también me inclino por la versión de que esto es premeditado...

Puestos a choricear fotos, las hay por millones. No tiene sentido chopear para poner una pierna y un pecho, cuando puedes partir de modelos que no tengan este tipo de amputaciones...

En el fondo también quiero creer q es así, intencionado, pq la versión oficial produce tal vergüenza ajena, que es realmente difícil creer q sea real...


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (31 Jul 2022)

HaSTaTvS dijo:


> Que los árboles no os impidan ver el bosque. Esta puta demigrancia no es más que una puta cortina de humo para ocultar lo que nos viene encima. Lo mejor de todo es que está sirviendo para crear enfrentamiento en el seno de todos los movimientos inclusives de mierda.
> 
> El PSOE lleva usando a sus alides podemites como tontos útiles bastante tiempo, aunque esto se ha incrementado desde todo el follón de la Irena Montera y su visita con el Falcon a Nueva York.



Más bien creo que quieren deshacerse de todos esos movimientos inclusives. Fuera viejos, feministas, LGTB, etc. Tarde o temprano se los van a cargar.



Jevitronka dijo:


> Creo que solo falta la del pelo de colores



Es la misma que la del bañador rojo con lunares, pero con su pelo real. En la otra foto esta photoshopeado. Por lo visto es una chica brasileña y, aunque la han avisado, se la suda completamente y está pasando de todo.


----------



## Xaki-navaja (31 Jul 2022)

Berlanga se quedó hasta corto en sus análisis de la Paco sociedad hispanistani hace + de 50 años.


----------



## pamplinero (31 Jul 2022)

Ministerio de Charos, dirigido por Charos, con contratos para Charos, haciendo cosas de Charos, cuyo publico son Charos.
Charocracia.


----------



## SineOsc (31 Jul 2022)

Ya sólo falta que alguien se cree una cuenta de twiter haciendose pasar por la playa.

Que diga que su arena es blanca y que se autopercibe desierto, que de qué coño van.


----------



## eL PERRO (31 Jul 2022)

Y los toreritos en lugar de estar demandando a esta cuadra de putas por lo penal por estafadoras desfalcadoras, ahi estan, entre risotaditas


----------



## Soy forero (31 Jul 2022)

belenus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1141768
> Ver archivo adjunto 1141798
> Ver archivo adjunto 1141799



Criaturas de la tierra media creadas Mordor


----------



## _Suso_ (31 Jul 2022)

Gigatrón dijo:


> Yo, como dicen otros foreros, también me inclino por la versión de que esto es premeditado...
> 
> Puestos a choricear fotos, las hay por millones. No tiene sentido chopear para poner una pierna y un pecho, cuando puedes partir de modelos que no tengan este tipo de amputaciones...
> 
> En el fondo también quiero creer q es así, intencionado, *pq la versión oficial produce tal vergüenza ajena, que es realmente difícil creer q sea real...*



No olvides que este es el país de Mortadelo y Filemón, que tiene mucho más de real de lo que mucha gente piensa:

Un menor se cuela en el centro policial más seguro y vigilado de España y roba dos pistolas


----------



## loveisintheair (31 Jul 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Qué miedo me han dado siempre las gordas negras, no sé por qué.
Y conste que a mí me sobran unos 10 kilos...


----------



## gonzalo11 (31 Jul 2022)

lo que me mosquea es la poca repercusión que está teniendo la noticia en los medios tradicionales, esto parece la omertá


----------



## Knightfall (31 Jul 2022)

Joder pero que putas retrasadas


----------



## 21creciente (31 Jul 2022)

la marquesa está impregnada del mal, todo lo que toca lo marchita y lo envenena , es un isótopo radiactivo con patas


----------



## César Borgia (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## Marco Porcio (1 Ago 2022)

Jajajaja menudos psicopats


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Ago 2022)

¿No hubiese sido mejor, poner a Echenique en la playa, y nada más?


----------



## destrozo (1 Ago 2022)

Esto está siendo el auténtico retrato de lo que ese ministerio es, un pozo de mierda y de odio


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (1 Ago 2022)

Rojelio Medio dijo:


> Obviamente, si llevas protesis o si te faltan los pechos, no podeis ocupar espacios publicos sin estar bien tapadas, tapados, tapades.


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (1 Ago 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Esto me huele a cortina de humo gigantesca para tapar todos los nuevos decretos de decrecimiento que se aprueban mañana



Din del hilo.


----------



## zapatitos (1 Ago 2022)

Ming I dijo:


> Lo unico que tenian que hacer las putas inutiles del ministerio de igualdad, era trincar la pasta que los remeros les regalan, mandar hacer cuatro cartelitos con chorradas feminazis y salir de vez en cuando en la tele diciendo que las mujeres están muy oprimidas y los hombres son muy malos. Un robo facil y muy lucrativo, hasta el idiota mas idiota de España podria hacerlo. Y ni eso saben hacer, primero la fotito de Nueva York cuando la gasolina estaba por las nubes y ahora el cartel de las gordas robadas. Solo tenian que hacer eso, solo.




Podemos todavía no tiene la experiencia de PSOE y PP en el noble arte de trincar de lo público. Pero paciencia que ya aprenderán.

Saludos.


----------



## Kabraloka (1 Ago 2022)

ireno debe responder economicamente con su CHALETAZO


----------



## Desencantado (1 Ago 2022)

belenus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1141768
> Ver archivo adjunto 1141798
> Ver archivo adjunto 1141799



La polla es como la ortografía: hay que evitarla a toda costa.


----------



## birdland (1 Ago 2022)

para recapacitar hay que tener unos mínimos
los progues capaces de andar y no cagarse encima ya son unos genios


----------



## Stelio Kontos (1 Ago 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Y aquí NADIE DIMITE



La izmierda tiene bula papal.


----------



## Lechuga verde (1 Ago 2022)

uff, luego a pagarles el onlyfans, putos pajeros de mierda


----------



## Joaquim (1 Ago 2022)

gonzalo11 dijo:


> lo que me mosquea es la poca repercusión que está teniendo la noticia en los medios tradicionales, *esto parece la omertá*


----------



## Joaquim (1 Ago 2022)

Stelio Kontos dijo:


> La izmierda tiene bula papal.



Solo hace falta comparar los ERE de Andalucía con la Gurtel para darse cuenta de ello.


----------



## Joaquim (1 Ago 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Podemos todavía no tiene la experiencia de PSOE y PP en el noble arte de trincar de lo público. Pero paciencia que ya aprenderán.
> 
> Saludos.



En eso Podemos ha aprendido de los mejores....































Si no fuera por la influencia de la UE, y por la gente decente de derechas que ha plantado cara, España ya estaría a día de hoy al nivel de Argentina o Venezuela.... y aún así, no nos podemos relajar, porque siguen adelante con sus planes, y no debemos relajarnos, y mucho menos darnos por salvados, porque con estos en el poder, estamos a dos pasos.


----------



## Burbunauta (1 Ago 2022)

"Diseñadora" que no sabe lo que es iStockphoto y similares + 5000 euros por un collage cutre = podemonguer confirmado.

Lo tenía fácil: 1,325 Overweight Woman Bikini Photos - Free & Royalty-Free Stock Photos from Dreamstime


----------



## Kovaliov (1 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Que manera de hacer el ridículo y de crear problemas donde no los hay.



Sin Internet estas no serían nadie, ni habría ministerio de la verdad, ni ninguna niña pensaría que es trans, ni se quitaría los pechos, ni hubieran matado al informático Vasco, ni lo hubieran enterrado vivo ente un marroquí y una sudamericana.


----------



## hijodepantera (1 Ago 2022)

Gracias a dios que les ha pasado esto con el cartel porque la idea de estos hijosdeputa era inculcar a la borregada la creencia que gracias a ellos las gordas y las tullidas pueden ir a la playa que con Franco y la derecha estaba prohibido.


----------



## Pichorrica (1 Ago 2022)

LordEntrophy dijo:


> ¿Pero esas dos están así explicando algo sobre una campaña publicitaria oficial del gobierno? (Ya al margen de la porquería de campaña y de "problema" que se trata).
> 
> Madre mía, si parecen adolescentes grabando con el móvil para su Facebook o cosa similar (y, para colmo, grabando en vertical con el móvil  ).
> 
> La menestra con el baile de San Vito asintiendo la primera mitad a lo que dice la otra.



Yo me las imagino en una reunión a las 8 de la mañana con el director de un proyecto de construcción o de puesta en marcha de algo chungo.

Ahí están el director, los jefes de calidad, obra, producción....y ellas. El director pegando puñetazos en la mesa, sacando todo lo que está mal y ellas....una riendose y la otra asintiendo.


----------



## cebollin-o (1 Ago 2022)

De la gente de:
"El dinero público no es de nadie"
...
Ahora llega:
"Tu imagen nos pertenece"


----------



## Dictadura Sanchista (1 Ago 2022)

Cada día está mas claro que ese cartel está hecho por algún burbujo infiltrado en el ministerio de desigualdad.


----------



## Chortina Premium (1 Ago 2022)

Al final "La parada de los monstruos" era aún peor de lo que parecía


----------



## Komanche O_o (1 Ago 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Y los toreritos en lugar de estar demandando a esta cuadra de putas por lo penal por estafadoras desfalcadoras, ahi estan, entre risotaditas



Los toreritos ya han puesto a sus niñosrrrrrata a hacer memes sobre ir hasta a la playa con corbatas.


----------



## mikiflush (1 Ago 2022)

Nos va a salir cara la gracieta del cartel.
Espero que al diseñador le emplumen. Eso no puede ir a costa del bolsillo de todos


----------



## Mr. Satan (1 Ago 2022)

jijijiji e*b*italo 
jajajaja


----------



## Von Riné (1 Ago 2022)

El que diseñó el cartel era un antipodemita infiltrado. Si no, no lo entiendo.


----------



## pepeleches (1 Ago 2022)

De lo que menos se habla, y puede que sea lo más impactante, es del trasfondo. 

Recordemos que esto es un cartel hecho para enviar a la sociedad el mensaje de que gracias a Podemos, todo el mundo puede ir a la playa. Como todos sabréis, hasta ahora ninguna mujer que no fuera perfecta podía ir a la playa o la piscina, debido a los insultos constantes y palizas que recibían en caso de ir, ya sabéis. 

Ahora no, Podemos ha conseguido que una gorda pueda ir a la playa bajo el lema de que_ todos los cuerpos son válidos. _

¿Todos? Pues no, tócate los cojones. Resulta que para un cartel que reza exactamente así, _todos los cuerpos son válidos_, han pintado una teta real y una pierna real a una amputada. 

¿Hay algo más discriminatorio?

Claro, son la misma gente que no se da cuenta de que elegir a una mujer por ser mujer es sexista, o elegir a un negro por ser negro es racista. Y sí, pintarle a una pierna o una teta a quien no la tiene es justo lo contrario al mensaje de que todos los cuerpos son válidos.


----------



## djvan (1 Ago 2022)

Impactrueno dijo:


> ¡¡¡Putos rojos!!!, no son personas, son bestias.



Demuestra una falta de humanidad y un exceso de maldad que lo ms ponen a la altura del demonio….

la izquierda de este país es la Iglesias de satan .. igual por eso atacan a la familia, a las fiestas cristianas, a los bebés, a las Embarazadas para que aborten ante cualquier cómplicacion personal… etc…


----------



## César Borgia (1 Ago 2022)

Si han borrado el cartel de todas las webs oficiales del ministerio es que el marrón es gordo y no sólo por la chapuza de la que lo ha confeccionado ,si no por lo que hay detrás en contratos, subcontratas y compra de favores encubiertos...............

Pero no va a pasar nada mientras sean útiles a los que manejan el relato.


----------



## Benedicto Camela (1 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Y la fotógrafa de la mastectomía me parece que las denunciara, esas fotos son profesionales y tienen Copyright.



Pues ya sabes quién va a pagar en caso de que haya que indemnizar, no??
O qué te creías, que iba a responder Irena Montura con su patrimonio personal?


----------



## djvan (1 Ago 2022)

DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta dijo:


> EVOLUCIÓN DE LA DEMOCRACIA EN ESPAÑA
> 
> La democracia, en este país, comenzó con ¡¡¡EL PRIMER ENGAÑO MASIVO REALIZADO SOBRE LA POBLACIÓN CIVIL!!!...Lo que derivó en
> *¡¡¡UN GOBIERNO PARA IDIOTAS!!!*
> ...



Buena evolución has descrito si..

El gobierno y la izquierda actual es la iglesia de satan porque sino no se explica todo lo que están haciendo y todos sus seguidores y segundones de partidos callados


----------



## ¿Qué? (1 Ago 2022)

Menudas risas, los 85kas mejor invertidos! 

Ya lo han puesto pero lo repito. Es como si los de Accion mutante hubieran entrado en el Ministerio






Muerte a la belleza!!!!!


----------



## Akira. (1 Ago 2022)

Y el dinero, que no es suyo, ni lo devuelven. Que hijas de puta.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (1 Ago 2022)

AL BUSCAR "*CHAPUZA*" EN EL DICCIONARIO DE LA RAE, TE SALE EL CARTELITO DE MARRAS. VAAAAYA COLECCIÓN DE FAILS, JODER.

PEOR IMPOSIBLE. SE HAN LUCIDO CON EL CARTELITO.

*MARCA ESPAÑA *


----------



## Autómata (1 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Si han borrado el cartel de todas las webs oficiales del ministerio es que el marrón es gordo y no sólo por la chapuza de la que lo ha confeccionado ,si no por lo que hay detrás en contratos, subcontratas y compra de favores encubiertos...............
> 
> Pero no va a pasar nada mientras sean útiles a los que manejan el relato.



Eso es admitir que han despilfarrado el dinero de la campaña. ¿Saldra alguien a explicar lo sucedido y a dimitir? , no vale con un tweet. 
Si una empresa privada defrauda fiscalmente poco mas del importe de ese contrato es delito fiscal de 2 a 6 años de carcel, ¿a estos no les pasa nada?


----------



## Benedicto Camela (1 Ago 2022)

Autómata dijo:


> Eso es admitir que han despilfarrado el dinero de la campaña. ¿Saldra alguien a explicar lo sucedido y a dimitir? , no vale con un tweet.
> Si una empresa privada defrauda fiscalmente poco mas del importe de ese contrato es delito fiscal de 2 a 6 años de carcel, ¿a estos no les pasa nada?


----------



## Marcus Halberstam (1 Ago 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> De lo que menos se habla, y puede que sea lo más impactante, es del trasfondo.
> 
> Recordemos que esto es un cartel hecho para enviar a la sociedad el mensaje de que gracias a Podemos, todo el mundo puede ir a la playa. Como todos sabréis, hasta ahora ninguna mujer que no fuera perfecta podía ir a la playa o la piscina, debido a los insultos constantes y palizas que recibían en caso de ir, ya sabéis.
> 
> ...



No lo veo exactamente así...

¿Qué le ocurre a una mujer gorda en la playa? Que la ignoran y la dejan tranquila.

¿Pues bien, no? Ellas dicen querer eso... Pero no, no quieren eso. 

Quieren sentirse deseadas. 

Les están vendiendo falsa "igualdad": pueden seguir zampando y descuidando su cuerpo, que serán igual de deseadas que una chica que sí se cuida.

La materia prima de esta gente es la envidia.


----------



## Raulisimo (1 Ago 2022)

Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> La materia prima de esta gente es *la envidia*.



La envidia, el odio y la cobardía, añadiría yo.


----------



## thanos2 (1 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



El olor....


----------



## thanos2 (1 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Si han borrado el cartel de todas las webs oficiales del ministerio es que el marrón es gordo y no sólo por la chapuza de la que lo ha confeccionado ,si no por lo que hay detrás en contratos, subcontratas y compra de favores encubiertos...............
> 
> Pero no va a pasar nada mientras sean útiles a los que manejan el relato.



Ya habrán llamado a los directores de los medios para que se callen ya con el cártel. A ver si este mes no cobran


----------



## pxus (1 Ago 2022)

No sabía que hasta ahora estaban prohibidas las gordas peludas en la playa...

A esto se le llama crear chiringuitos para solucionar problemas inexistentes.


----------



## Espeluznao (1 Ago 2022)

Impactrueno dijo:


> ¡¡¡Putos rojos!!!, no son personas, son bestias.



Que demanden personalmente a Irene Montero... alguna responsabilidad tendrá que asumir por ser la "Ministra" de Igual-dá!

Esto es lo que pasa cuando se utiliza el programa "de cajera a ministra" para elegir a los que dirigen un país...


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (1 Ago 2022)

Embarazame o pide perdón cerdo


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (1 Ago 2022)

son ingenieros sociales y de almas, doctores frankestein y chusma


----------



## birdland (1 Ago 2022)

Lo de las gordas está claro 
Costó 5 y pagaron 85 ….. y pa’lasaca 

todo lo demás son pajas


----------



## pepeleches (1 Ago 2022)

Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> No lo veo exactamente así...
> 
> ¿Qué le ocurre a una mujer gorda en la playa? Que la ignoran y la dejan tranquila.
> 
> ...



Puede que sea otro trasfondo, el de que la gorda sea igualmente de válida que la que no lo es en cuanto a atracción sexual. 

Pero digo yo que las taradas del ministerio no se meterán a una guerra tan perdida. No puedes intentar cambiar el gusto del 99% de la población. 

Lo veo más como la enésima conquista de derechos que ya existen. 'Ahora las gordas ya podrán ir a la playa'. Como si en algún momento no hubieran podido. 

A veces se nos olvida que hay adolescentes y jóvenes que se crían con estas cosas y terminan aceptando una realidad paralela de lo que pasaba en otras épocas que no pueden contrastar. Que terminan creyéndose que en los 80 o en los 90 los gays eran apedreados por las calles. O que las mujeres eran sistemáticamente violadas. 

Simplemente, si estas cosas triunfasen (que no lo harán...) podrían llegar a asumir que antaño las gordas se encerraban en casa y no iban a la playa o a la piscina. 

Hasta que llegó Podemos, por supuesto.


----------



## Terminus (1 Ago 2022)

Rojelio Medio dijo:


> Obviamente, si llevas protesis o si te faltan los pechos, no podeis ocupar espacios publicos sin estar bien tapadas, tapados, tapades.



Menudas gilipollas vividoras de crear problemas imaginaros


----------



## Anka Motz (1 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Si han borrado el cartel de todas las webs oficiales del ministerio es que el marrón es gordo y no sólo por la chapuza de la que lo ha confeccionado ,si no por lo que hay detrás en contratos, subcontratas y compra de favores encubiertos...............
> 
> Pero no va a pasar nada mientras sean útiles a los que manejan el relato.




Borrar???? Hasta la página web.....











Desaparece la web de la empresa que cobró 5.000 euros por el polémico cartel de Igualdad


La empresa encargada de elaborar el polémico cartel del Ministerio de Igualdad para celebrar los cuerpos «no normativos» ha desaparecido. Lo ha hecho, eso sí,




theobjective.com


----------



## Cachopo (1 Ago 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> La envidia, el odio y la cobardía, añadiría yo.



y la estupidez!


----------



## Cachopo (1 Ago 2022)

Ademas, que cojones, que pasa con los gordos y los calvos ellos no pueden sentirse bellos? menuda vreguenza de ministerio, y ahora toda europa sabe que lo tenemos!


----------



## Nombre de Usuario: (1 Ago 2022)

Cada vez más caro va a salir el chochocartel. Los abogados son crueles en estos casos.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (1 Ago 2022)

Observatorio de la Gordofobia de Género en 3, 2, 1....


----------



## kikelon (1 Ago 2022)

Wojakmanuel dijo:


> Si no nos costase 500 millones al año sería hasta gracioso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Depende el año, este año 20.000 minolles, debe haber sido por la inflacion y la guerra de ukrania, supongo.


----------



## kikelon (1 Ago 2022)

Chiringuitos feministas robando, no me lo experaba.


----------



## el_kraken (1 Ago 2022)

Diablo dijo:


> El ministerio de los horrores.



Presenta a Inerte Montero


----------



## el_kraken (1 Ago 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Observatorio de la Gordofobia de Género en 3, 2, 1....



Veo su apuesta y la subo: Observatorio de la Gordofobia climática de Género fluido


----------



## lagartiniano (1 Ago 2022)

Rojelio Medio dijo:


> La que tampoco se lo ha leido a sido la que realizo el paint, que no sabia que la tipografia habia que pagarla
> No conozco los terminos, pero he visto muchas veces a los becarios de los medios de desinformacion pedir permiso en los compentarios de las fotos para usarlos en su medio, supongo que los abogados sabran el motivo de pedir permiso y no cogerlo sin permiso, aunque esten en facebook.



Al igual que con las imágenes, también hay tipografías gratuitas incluso para uso comercial y publicitario, y no son difíciles de encontrar, y seguro que hay decenas similares a la usada .

Esto lo sabe cualquier diseñadorcillo aficionado, esta tipa será la prima inútil de alguien, no hay más explicación.

Por no decir que usar una tipografía gratuita para un trabajo valorado en 5k leuros que consiste en una sola imagen que parece un cutre montaje de paint es de una falta de vergüenza total.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (1 Ago 2022)

Aún falta una.
Mucho me temo que le hayan quitado un par de lorzas.
A ver con cuanto hay que indemnizarle.


----------



## Rumplestinski (1 Ago 2022)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> Podría ser parte del teatro. Ahora mismo el 99% de España está descargando su ira contra un equipo que podría haber sido contratado para esto mismo, para despistar mientras la apisonadora sigue su camino.
> Es soló una idea dentro de las pocas opciones que explican la actuación, o son unas marionetas malvadas o o unos malvados sucnors.



Si, de hecho han aprobado varias cosas "chulis" entretanto. Por ejemplo el seguimiento con cámara de todos los conductores españoles, o que los del CNI te puedan entrullar por desinformador y sin juicio previo...


----------



## Joaquim (1 Ago 2022)

Después está la realidad, de como hay chicas Chubby, que se la ponen tiesa a muchos tíos, como una chica Torbe llamada Mónica Conde.


¿Qué? dijo:


> Menudas risas, los 85kas mejor invertidos!
> 
> Ya lo han puesto pero lo repito. Es como si los de Accion mutante hubieran entrado en el Ministerio
> 
> ...















El feminismo el la apología de la fealdad, por eso su símbolo es un puño rompiendo el espejo de Venus.


----------



## Nagare1999 (1 Ago 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Después está la realidad, de como hay chicas Chubby, que se la ponen tiesa a muchos tíos, como una chica Torbe llamada Mónica Conde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pos la del caballo yo creo que ha mejorado un poco, tiene menos cara de desquiciada


----------



## Carne vieja (1 Ago 2022)




----------

